# New ride



## bigblackbrute (Jun 3, 2009)

fatboyz customz


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

Nice king quad back there in the last pic. Nice popo. Tem 31 look good on it


I rather be riding rack deep then using TAPATALK on my iPhone 4


----------



## bigblackbrute (Jun 3, 2009)

Thanks man. That bike belongs to one of our group members. Awsome bike after we got all the kinks worked out of it and the clutches right and it tuned. 

fatboyz customz


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

Aw yea you can make them animals when tuned and clutched right. I love ma king quad


I rather be riding rack deep then using TAPATALK on my iPhone 4


----------



## bigblackbrute (Jun 3, 2009)

Yeap he enjoys his for sure. 

fatboyz customz


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Nice!!


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

Def a nice ing quad for some reason around here no one has them nor do dealerships carry them really....they are good bikes but I almost forgot about a king quad all together lol


----------



## bigblackbrute (Jun 3, 2009)

I like it so far. Its no brute thats for sure but its fast and rides good. Kq gets over looked to easy and its a bad machine when set up right.

fatboyz customz


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

bigblackbrute said:


> I like it so far. Its no brute thats for sure but its fast and rides good. Kq gets over looked to easy and its a bad machine when set up right.
> 
> fatboyz customz


Well said! 


I rather be riding rack deep then using TAPATALK on my iPhone 4


----------

